# Mahindra 23L - no PTO



## colson (6 mo ago)

Writing on behalf of my Bro-in-law who has had nothing but problems with his EMAX20S.
1. Seat fell off
2. No heat in cab
3. N0 fluids in PTO, radiator, drive train
4. No recommendation on maintenance

Owned for 24 months, In shop for 7 of those months. We had to tell the dealer about the dry PTO. PTO now engages but sounds like a meat grinder. Tractor has 54 hours on it. Is the PTO supposed to be silent or is that sound expected? 
Is it a total loss at this point? About to call Texas but not much hope after reading posts in this forum. The dealer obviously can't service it. Will look for a different dealer (Wisconsin/Minnesota area)

Any other suggestions other than getting rid of it?


----------

